# Elijah



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My newest dog, 8 months old, already guarding the breeder's herd of Nubians. I can't wait to get him home


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty boy!
Love his coloring


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Very Awesome! He's pretty--what breed is he?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

He's an anatolian/pyr mix. Parents and grandparents were there, all beautiful mellow dogs. I can't wait until he comes home with me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh - how beautiful! And what a great background and age as well! Is he neutered? Is it too rude to ask what you paid for him? Just skip that question if you don't want to say!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I am paying $300. The breeder is my coworker, so she gave me a good price. He is still intact.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice -- congrats! Great name, too!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

He's been here a couple of days, and I LOVE him. He has such a wonderful disposition for a puppy. He's gentle and patient with my geriatric yappers, and likes playing with my big puppy. And he's gigantic!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a great smile he has!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He has a very "soft" look/face, I'm sure he is just wonderful! congratulations again!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

He's a cutie alright.... Very pretty coloring... 

Hope he's not a digger though.... In your last pic, it looks like somebody's been tunneling under the fence there... :stop: 
Gotta nip that in the bud.... Extending the fencing out along the ground a couple feet from the fence line (buried a few inches down) will keep anything from burrowing under....


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

That's my little terrier, lol. Got a bunch of little yappers, some of them do dig.


----------

